# New Outbackers.com Member (not Entirely A New Outbacker)



## riatha

Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself, as I am new to the Outbackers.com site - at least with my own profile. My parents go by Northern Wind, and I have posted items with my dad a few times. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to go camping with my family, as I am often at their place house-sitting, but my partner and I have moved back in with them this year until we can afford a house of our own, and as such, Jaime will be here to pet-sit for a little bit this summer while I travel. So hello, I've heard lots about the wonderful people on this site, and I hope to have a chance to chat with and perhaps meet some of you in future!


----------



## GarethsDad

Welcome home. James


----------



## mswalt

Glad yoiu decided to join in.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## daves700

welcome to the family.... glad you joined


----------



## wolfwood

It was certainly my pleasure to (officially) meet you last night in the Chat Room and its only right to add and OFFICIAL OUTBACKER'S WELCOME to your 1st thread under your own name!!

*WELCOME to the

Club
Clan
Cult
Tribe
Flock

Welcome to the** Family!!!!!*


----------



## Northern Wind

Welcome Sweetie!

It's about time you showed up, looking forward to you joining us this year!

To a future Outbacker, Cheers!

Dad


----------



## tdvffjohn

Second generation Outbacker









Welcome to you and your partner. Good luck on the saving and then house hinting

John


----------



## riatha

Wow! Thanks everyone! I feel I should clarify, since I apparently surprised my father - I used to do a LOT of camping with Mom & Dad - just not in the past few years. But I am definitely hoping to do some catching up this summer. And thank you again for all of the warm welcomes!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi!








Welcome to the family! I adore Wolfwood's residents and they well, adore your dad ( Judi even said he's cute?) and therefore you are more than a part of this forum family! Oh, they like your mom too! And well, you have pets, so girlS-WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!


----------



## wolfwood

riatha said:


> Wow! Thanks everyone! I feel I should clarify,* since I apparently surprised my father* - I used to do a LOT of camping with Mom & Dad - just not in the past few years. But I am definitely hoping to do some catching up this summer. And thank you again for all of the warm welcomes!


I'm sure I'm not telling YOU anything new, but it is my experience that it isn't difficult to surprise your dad! In fact, I believe he was the one that told me that he has surprised _himself_ a couple times....


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the family! I adore Wolfwood's residents and they well, adore your dad ( Judi even said he's cute?) and therefore you are more than a part of this forum family! Oh, they like your mom too! And well, you have pets, so girlS-WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!


Thanks Doxie - get me in trouble with the ENTIRE family!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the family! I adore Wolfwood's residents and they well, adore your dad ( Judi even said he's cute?) and therefore you are more than a part of this forum family! Oh, they like your mom too! And well, you have pets, so girlS-WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!


Thanks Doxie - get me in trouble with the ENTIRE family!








[/quote]

Hmmm....I remember fighting over Mr. Northern Wind one night in the chat room! Then his wife came along and we had to behave







. Hee! Hee! oh the fun we have around here!


----------



## riatha

That's alright wolfwood, I know for a fact they're harmless









And yes Doxie, I'm noticing a real trend about animal lovers in this forum, it's wonderful!


----------



## riatha

Ah-hah! So now I know why Dad likes this site so much - he's got all the ladies fighting over him


----------



## Northern Wind




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Northern Wind said:


>


now, don't be shy about it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

riatha said:


> Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself, as I am new to the Outbackers.com site - at least with my own profile. My parents go by Northern Wind, and I have posted items with my dad a few times. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to go camping with my family, as I am often at their place house-sitting, but my partner and I have moved back in with them this year until we can afford a house of our own, and as such, Jaime will be here to pet-sit for a little bit this summer while I travel. So hello, I've heard lots about the wonderful people on this site, and I hope to have a chance to chat with and perhaps meet some of you in future!


Hmmmmmmmmm....Jamie has to pet sit while you travel? Is there something out of balance here? 
Poor Jamie, poor neglected unwanted Jamie...........


----------



## camping canuks

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## skippershe

Just wanted to add.....








 AND WELCOME!


----------



## 'Ohana

Welcome *riatha* to Outbackers

OBNJ'S


----------



## Northern Wind

Oh Doxie, I'm having way to much fun just watching this one!

Steve


----------



## riatha

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself, as I am new to the Outbackers.com site - at least with my own profile. My parents go by Northern Wind, and I have posted items with my dad a few times. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to go camping with my family, as I am often at their place house-sitting, but my partner and I have moved back in with them this year until we can afford a house of our own, and as such, Jaime will be here to pet-sit for a little bit this summer while I travel. So hello, I've heard lots about the wonderful people on this site, and I hope to have a chance to chat with and perhaps meet some of you in future!


Hmmmmmmmmm....Jamie has to pet sit while you travel? Is there something out of balance here? 
Poor Jamie, poor neglected unwanted Jamie...........
[/quote]








Well Jaime would be coming with us if she didn't have to work - I'm not that mean...I didn't think I was that mean...oh I've gone and put my foot in it again...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

quote name='Northern Wind' date='Jan 12 2008, 07:04 PM' post='268235']
Oh Doxie, I'm having way to much fun just watching this one!

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

riatha said:


> Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself, as I am new to the Outbackers.com site - at least with my own profile. My parents go by Northern Wind, and I have posted items with my dad a few times. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to go camping with my family, as I am often at their place house-sitting, but my partner and I have moved back in with them this year until we can afford a house of our own, and as such, Jaime will be here to pet-sit for a little bit this summer while I travel. So hello, I've heard lots about the wonderful people on this site, and I hope to have a chance to chat with and perhaps meet some of you in future!


Hmmmmmmmmm....Jamie has to pet sit while you travel? Is there something out of balance here? 
Poor Jamie, poor neglected unwanted Jamie...........
[/quote]








Well Jaime would be coming with us if she didn't have to work - I'm not that mean...I didn't think I was that mean...oh I've gone and put my foot in it again...

[/quote]

well about time someone new came along and took the "put foot in mouth" reigns!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Not sure, but you might be the first 2nd Generation Outbacker.com member. Now that is a sweet honor indeed.


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well about time someone new came along and took the "put foot in mouth" reigns!


Dox - she's Steve's daughter, she's been taught by one of the best....but *you* will always be the Queen...


----------



## z-family




----------



## wolfwood

riatha said:


> That's alright wolfwood, *I know for a fact they're harmless*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Doxie, I'm noticing a real trend about animal lovers in this forum, it's wonderful!


*SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> well about time someone new came along and took the "put foot in mouth" reigns!


Dox - she's Steve's daughter, she's been taught by one of the best....but *you* will always be the Queen...
[/quote]

Ya mean, I have been crown







and didn't know it? Ya mean, I coulda mean the Queen and stood next to the King Northernwind and been honored by







?


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> Oh Doxie, I'm having way to much fun just watching this one!
> 
> Steve


Yeah - I'll bet you are!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Oh Doxie, I'm having way to much fun just watching this one!
> 
> Steve


Yeah - I'll bet you are!!!!








[/quote] 
and I bet that she bets you are


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


now, don't be *shy* about it








[/quote]

Steve? Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well about time someone new came along and took the "put foot in mouth" reigns!


Dox - she's Steve's daughter, she's been taught by one of the best....but *you* will always be the Queen...
[/quote]

Ya mean, I have been crown







and didn't know it? Ya mean, I coulda mean the Queen and stood next to the King Northernwind and been honored by







?

[/quote]

Here is your crown Doxie...


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ya mean, I have been crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didn't know it? Ya mean, I coulda mean the Queen and stood next to the King Northernwind and been honored by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It could have been so.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> well about time someone new came along and took the "put foot in mouth" reigns!


Dox - she's Steve's daughter, she's been taught by one of the best....but *you* will always be the Queen...
[/quote]

Ya mean, I have been crown







and didn't know it? Ya mean, I coulda mean the Queen and stood next to the King Northernwind and been honored by







?

[/quote]

Here is your crown Doxie...








[/quote]
Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Ya mean, I have been crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didn't know it? Ya mean, I coulda mean the Queen and stood next to the King Northernwind and been honored by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It could have been so.....

[/quote]

so wonderful? scary? perfect?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]

posting IS writing so they are ok with it! besides, isn't there a writers strike?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]
But...she's got Cricket on her defense team.....


----------



## tdvffjohn

Man, did this thread get hijacked


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]

posting IS writing so they are ok with it! besides, isn't there a writers strike?
[/quote]

Yes, there is, that is why they'll be coming after you...they have nothing else to do and they've been out of work for a LONG time now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]
But...she's got Cricket on her defense team.....
[/quote]
yeah! so be very careful!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Man, did this thread get hijacked


Really??? Hadn't noticed.


----------



## riatha

First Second-generation Outbacker? Wow...geez...I don't know if I can live up to that...or to the expectations my Dad has set... I'll try though. Big shoes to fill...in a lot of ways...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]

posting IS writing so they are ok with it! besides, isn't there a writers strike?
[/quote]

Yes, there is, that is why they'll be coming after you...they have nothing else to do and they've been out of work for a LONG time now.
[/quote]

hmm...we could have a write off


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]

posting IS writing so they are ok with it! besides, isn't there a writers strike?
[/quote]

Yes, there is, that is why they'll be coming after you...they have nothing else to do and they've been out of work for a LONG time now.
[/quote]

hmm...we could have a write off
[/quote]

They'd go down in flames...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I'd like to thank the academy and ....oh wait,that's my other life. But thank you!


Wait...do you have rights from the Writers Guild to use that term? They might be coming after you know.








[/quote]

posting IS writing so they are ok with it! besides, isn't there a writers strike?
[/quote]

Yes, there is, that is why they'll be coming after you...they have nothing else to do and they've been out of work for a LONG time now.
[/quote]

hmm...we could have a write off
[/quote]

They'd go down in flames...















[/quote]


----------



## Sayonara

Back to welcoming our new friends.....

*WELCOME !! Enjoy the best site on the net! *


----------



## hpapa4

Welcome to the group


----------



## Eagleeyes

riatha said:


> Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself, as I am new to the Outbackers.com site - at least with my own profile. My parents go by Northern Wind, and I have posted items with my dad a few times. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to go camping with my family, as I am often at their place house-sitting, but my partner and I have moved back in with them this year until we can afford a house of our own, and as such, Jaime will be here to pet-sit for a little bit this summer while I travel. So hello, I've heard lots about the wonderful people on this site, and I hope to have a chance to chat with and perhaps meet some of you in future!


I'm a little late with this, but welcome to the group! Hope you have a great time with us...
Peace,
Bob


----------



## RizFam




----------



## Dan L

Hi everyone,

I'm Dan along with DW Kerrie, DS Danny and fur boy Bucca have been very happy owners of a 2008 26 Outback RKS.
We traveled from RI to OH last August to pick up our new toy. Since then we have camped 12 weekends and have reserved 8 weekends and 2 weeks for the coming season. 
So glad to find this site. I've found many topics that have been helpful as well as many that just make me laugh.

Again, Thanks for a great site.

Dan and Family


----------



## Eagleeyes

Dan L said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Dan along with DW Kerrie, DS Danny and fur boy Bucca have been very happy owners of a 2008 26 Outback RKS.
> We traveled from RI to OH last August to pick up our new toy. Since then we have camped 12 weekends and have reserved 8 weekends and 2 weeks for the coming season.
> So glad to find this site. I've found many topics that have been helpful as well as many that just make me laugh.
> 
> Again, Thanks for a great site.
> 
> Dan and Family


Welcome aboard...always good to have another New Englander around!
Bob


----------



## wolfwood

Dan L said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Dan along with DW Kerrie, DS Danny and fur boy Bucca have been very happy owners of a 2008 26 Outback RKS.
> We traveled from RI to OH last August to pick up our new toy. Since then we have camped 12 weekends and have reserved 8 weekends and 2 weeks for the coming season.
> So glad to find this site. I've found many topics that have been helpful as well as many that just make me laugh.
> 
> Again, Thanks for a great site.
> 
> Dan and Family


WELCOME!! WELCOME!!! WELCOME!!!!

Are you already reserved for the NE Rally in May here in NH? If not - whatcha waitin' for? Make that *9 *weekends reserved!!!


----------

